# Hard Water Loaches?



## jenricae (Jan 8, 2006)

Does anyone know any loaches that prefer hard water and PH of 7.8-8?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Possibly the dojo or weather loach. But it depends how big of a tank and what else you have in the tank and if it's heated. The weather loach prefers colder water and goes well with goldfish.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

My yo yo's are in water close to that ph, and are doing great.


----------

